# "No more room on this Home screen" - ?



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

I get this toast pop up every now and then. It's quite annoying. I don't know how to reproduce it. I don't ever see it while trying to add widgets or icons to my home screen. I'll typically see it in an app (random). I just saw it a minute ago in Quadrant. Saw it another time in Tapatalk. I don't know what's going on or why its doing this.

Does anyone have any ideas?

Unlocked, Rooted, ROM: Codename 1.3.3 (4.0.3/4.0.4)


----------



## TRE_588 (Jun 6, 2011)

is your market updating or downloading something? it will automatically put an icon on the home page for you unless you have the setting clicked off


----------



## Metallice (Jan 27, 2012)

The market has a setting to auto add new apps to the homescreen. Some of your screens are full so its skipping those and placing it on a different screen. Turning off that setting should get rid of the pop ups.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## lilfleck (Jan 31, 2012)

Metallice said:


> is your market updating or downloading something? it will automatically put an icon on the home page for you unless you have the setting clicked off


Aha! that's it! Thank you folks!!  You both have been thanked. That is definitely it.

Maybe this was related to my issue when the market updates an app, it has two notifications: "Updating xyz App..." and "xyz App Installed!"
Very odd bug.


----------

